# French Autoroutes-Speed fines



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Our Motorhome broke down nr Lyon week last Tues 11th sept. Saga/AA france organised return of Motorhome to uk ( When it arrives??)

On wed hire car was organised for at 10am ,

This am got a speeding fine in the post , 70 km in 50km limit I think this was a roadworks area with temp speed limit. equals a 45 euro fine. ( All dates & 

Very quick service, perhaps this was because it was a french reg car???

The form was in french totally apart from the www address to pay which was in 6 different languages.

Very good service thanks you very much Mr french!!!!


So all be aware


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

So were you speeding? :?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

send them one of your personal cheques made out to them in Euros - they will then have to pay the banks charges to get the money to their account. Send the letter recorded delivery for proof of delivery.

You still pay the fine but they won't get it all


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> send them one of your personal cheques made out to them in Euros - they will then have to pay the banks charges to get the money to their account. Send the letter recorded delivery for proof of delivery.
> 
> You still pay the fine but they won't get it all


Why?
Most of us do it at some point, if you get caught have the decency to put your hands up and pay the fine.
JP


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

chasper said:


> So were you speeding? :?


 I seem to remember a flash as we drove along, all the dates,times & vehicle reg check out ok to me.

I am more amazed how quickley they have caught up with me & would they have chased me if it had been a UK reg vehicle,


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

JP said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > send them one of your personal cheques made out to them in Euros - they will then have to pay the banks charges to get the money to their account. Send the letter recorded delivery for proof of delivery.
> ...


basically to sod the French.  incomprehensible road signs, terrible white lineage, irritating deviations, and more.....


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

lucy2 said:


> chasper said:
> 
> 
> > So were you speeding? :?
> ...


If you don't pay can they enforce it as your a non french citizen ?
I doubt it , I've been flashed on several occasion's in UK reg vehicle and never heard a thing


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

lucy2 said:


> chasper said:
> 
> 
> > So were you speeding? :?
> ...


If you don't pay can they enforce it as your a non french citizen ?
I doubt it , I've been flashed on several occasion's in UK reg vehicle and never heard a thing


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flash*

Just ignore it, simple.

Or send it back stating

"now moved to....

KLØVENTA MASKERUD UTSTRANDA 112, 3531 KROKKLEIVA, HOLE, BUSKERUD, NORWAY"

French can't do anything about it (on a UK license (they can on others)).

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I read that in this case it was a hire car and what I am about to say would not really apply.
I was under the impression that the French had number plate recognition and if a person failed to pay a traffic fine the vehicle registration would be flagged and could be pulled over at any future vehicle control locations. For non payment of fine an arrest could follow!
Also what about a persons name at passport checks, would this flag up?
For peace of mind, it might be better to just pay up!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Grath said:


> I read that in this case it was a hire car and what I am about to say would not really apply.
> I was under the impression that the French had number plate recognition and if a person failed to pay a traffic fine the vehicle registration would be flagged and could be pulled over at any future vehicle control locations. For non payment of fine an arrest could follow!
> Also what about a persons name at passport checks, would this flag up?
> For peace of mind, it might be better to just pay up!


 I payed straight away as the fine going up to 88 euro after 46 days!!!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

It is incredibly easy to get a fine - but also incredibly easy to pay online. I picked one up earlier this year - first ever in 48 years driving. 100kmph in a 90kmph stretch of open road.
My car is changed over to French plates.

Paul


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

If your in a UK reg vehicle there's nothing they can do , just as same as here with foreign drivers activating our speed camera's .
I have good authority that the safety camera partnerships here in the UK cannot pursue a foreign registered car's and don't bother .
Certainly the Frog's might keep your UK plate on there system because of non - payment but if you go different vehicle there not going to trace you .


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> If your in a UK reg vehicle there's nothing they can do , just as same as here with foreign drivers activating our speed camera's .
> I have good authority that the safety camera partnerships here in the UK cannot pursue a foreign registered car's and don't bother .
> Certainly the Frog's might keep your UK plate on there system because of non - payment but if you go different vehicle there not going to trace you .


Not true, in the UK we now actively pursue foreign drivers and vehicles as well as UK vehicles who try and avoid the fines. 
I cannot comment on the French system but they cooperate with us to trace French vehicles so I am sure they do the same as us.
JP


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

JP said:


> Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> 
> 
> > If your in a UK reg vehicle there's nothing they can do , just as same as here with foreign drivers activating our speed camera's .
> ...


I personally have a relative that works for a Scottish force in the safety camera partnership and she tells me that they DO NOT pursue foreign vehicles for speeding offences because the cost outweighs the fine


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> ...


I cannot comment on Scottish forces by I can assure you in my part of the UK we do.
JP


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,many of you on here may know that my drinking friends are all serving or retired Gendarmes ,,,as regards to speeding fines or any trafic related fines they are quite hot for french reg veichles,, the fine comes through in a couple of days ,already had two,, since the change of Gov ,,they are now persuing foriegn drivers as well ,,so if you get flashed ,,just smile ,pay up ,and think of all the times that you got away with it,,,,,,,,Les...oh ..got no 3 yesterday...miffed...


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I really find this thread difficult to empathise with. If you break the law and as a result receive a notice of a fine, what is your problem in paying the fine? If the camera flashes and you hear nothing then of course no sensible person will do any more about it.
The issue as I see it is do we wish to live in a civilised society or not? If yes then it is implicit that we show respect to the laws, which in both UK. And France are made by democratically elected governments. If you don't like being fined, even for a misdemeanour, then don't break the law! Simples.

And as for deriding the French for their different way of doing things, if you don't like it, or at least cannot tolerate it, don't come! 
Vive la difference.

Alan


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Be wary of speeding in a rental car. Most companies state that they will bill your credit card (that you used initially) and add on a hefty admin fee.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

alhod said:


> I really find this thread difficult to empathise with. If you break the law and as a result receive a notice of a fine, what is your problem in paying the fine? If the camera flashes and you hear nothing then of course no sensible person will do any more about it.
> The issue as I see it is do we wish to live in a civilised society or not? If yes then it is implicit that we show respect to the laws, which in both UK. And France are made by democratically elected governments. If you don't like being fined, even for a misdemeanour, then don't break the law! Simples.


I was nearly convinced by your argument until I realised that you were contradicting yourself! On the one hand you appear to be saying that if we wish to live in a civilised society then we ought to obey the laws but you also say that if we break the rules (camera flashes and you hear nothing) that we can safely ignore the rules. Clarification required please!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Many thanks everybody for your comments,

To put the records right I was driving a French Registered Hire car.

I went on line sat am and settled the fine in full before the 88 euro charge even started.

*The point of this posting was not to moan about getting a fine for speeding, but to warn others how keen & efficient the French are getting.*


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

My point is just toaccept the consequences if / when you're caught. Now if your conscience is such that you feelcompelled to contact the Gendarmerie when a camera flashes, just in case they don't know how to contact you, that is your choice! Regard it as a game, when the ref whistles concede defeat.

And I have heard that moves are under way which will result in European traffic offences being pursued in UK, so if you are of a mind to perhaps this is a good time to take the initiative and confess :lol: 

Alan


----------

